# Help With Calvin on Num 8:21



## KMK (Jan 7, 2009)

> Lev 8:21 And the Levites were purified, and they washed their clothes; and Aaron offered them as an offering before the LORD; and Aaron made an atonement for them to cleanse them.



Calvin writes, in Harmony Vol 3:



> But what follows as to their presentation by the hands of Aaron, was a shadowing forth by symbol of the truth, which at length shone out at the coming of Christ; *for it had been of old predicted by the Prophets, that, in the renovation of the Church, those who had hitherto been but of the multitude should become Levites.* Therefore, by this figure, God would declare that none even of His elect servants would be approved of and accepted by Him, unless sanctified by the one Priest.



Can anyone point me to the prophecies to which Calvin is referring?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2009)

Isaiah perhaps:

Isaiah 61:6: 6But ye shall be named the Priests of the LORD: men shall call you the Ministers of our God: ye shall eat the riches of the Gentiles, and in their glory shall ye boast yourselves.


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 7, 2009)

Perhaps Isaiah 66:21, Jeremiah 33.22, Ezekiel 43.19 (several old commentators assign Zadok to be Christ, and his seed to be Christians), perhaps Ezekiel 44 in general, and maybe Isaiah 61.6.

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 10:20:46 EST-----

Although reading his commentary on Jeremiah, he doesn't seem to assign that meaning to it: he restricts it to the physical tribe of Levi.


----------



## KMK (Jan 7, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Isaiah perhaps:
> 
> Isaiah 61:6: 6But ye shall be named the Priests of the LORD: men shall call you the Ministers of our God: ye shall eat the riches of the Gentiles, and in their glory shall ye boast yourselves.



Excellent. Just what I needed.



Prufrock said:


> Perhaps Isaiah 66:21, Jeremiah 33.22, Ezekiel 43.19 (several old commentators assign Zadok to be Christ, and his seed to be Christians), perhaps Ezekiel 44 in general, and maybe Isaiah 61.6.
> 
> -----Added 1/7/2009 at 10:20:46 EST-----
> 
> Although reading his commentary on Jeremiah, *he* doesn't seem to assign that meaning to it: he restricts it to the physical tribe of Levi.



Who is the 'he' to whom you refer?


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 7, 2009)

KMK said:


> Who is the 'he' to whom you refer?



Calvin.


----------

